# Istep



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi guys I see that my istep current is different than the Last and Shipment Istep. See picture..
For me it looks like that the current one is older than the last and shipment istep because of the last 3 numbers. What does this mean or can I do?


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

Your last and shipment I-step is older than current because of year and month.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you. Does that mean I can use now a newer production date for my vehicle order?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

makkievld said:


> Hi guys I see that my istep current is different than the Last and Shipment Istep. See picture..
> For me it looks like that the current one is older than the last and shipment istep because of the last 3 numbers. What does this mean or can I do?


Car shipped with F025-12-03-503, which is ISTA/P 2.46.4.

Car's first and only update was to F025-13-07-506, which is ISTA/P 2.50.4.

Current version is 16 months newer than the previous version.


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car shipped with F025-12-03-503, which is ISTA/P 2.46.4.
> 
> Car's first and only update was to F025-13-07-506, which is ISTA/P 2.50.4.
> 
> Current version is 16 months newer than the previous version.


Thanks Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

What is the last three digits for? Is this for specific market identifier or something?

My F56 came with F056-14-07-506, but I can see in the list there are several same dated ones but with last three digits ending in 500, 501, 502, 503, 504, 505.

For the newer date, I only see F056-14-11-500, F056-14-11-501, F056-14-11-502.

Should I try to flash my car with F056-14-11-502? They all seem to be from 2014 November. Dealer said they didn't have any updates for my car when I visited them December 30th.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> What is the last three digits for? Is this for specific market identifier or something?
> 
> My F56 came with F056-14-07-506, but I can see in the list there are several same dated ones but with last three digits ending in 500, 501, 502, 503, 504, 505.
> 
> ...


No, they are not regional differences, they are simply newer versions. Sometimes they release several versions in same month, and only days apart.

I wouldn't flash car without a good reason to, as in to fix a known bug or add a new feature.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, they are not regional differences, they are simply newer versions. Sometimes they release several versions in same month, and only days apart.
> 
> I wouldn't flash car without a good reason to, as in to fix a known bug or add a new feature.


The reason I'm looking for an update is in hope that there is a solution to the sudden "CLUNK!" I've experienced while driving in stop and go traffic one time. It felt like it was putting itself in Park while moving at 5 mph.

And then there are very annoying surges of gas as soon as I slightly let go of the brake pedal from a complete stop. This gets really tired in crawling stop and go traffic. It make the engine fight too much with the brakes.

Are there any update logs somewhere where I can look for what has been changed?

I am very thankful for your replies!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> The reason I'm looking for an update is in hope that there is a solution to the sudden "CLUNK!" I've experienced while driving in stop and go traffic one time. It felt like it was putting itself in Park while moving at 5 mph.
> 
> And then there are very annoying surges of gas as soon as I slightly let go of the brake pedal from a complete stop. This gets really tired in crawling stop and go traffic. It make the engine fight too much with the brakes.
> 
> ...


No. There is no change log. And if I had a brand new F56 under warranty, and I thought it was having mechanical or electrical issues, I would take it to dealership and have them program car under warranty.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. There is no change log. And if I had a brand new F56 under warranty, and I thought it was having mechanical or electrical issues, I would take it to dealership and have them program car under warranty.


Yeah, problem is, they said they don't have any updates. This was just 10 days ago. And even if they did, it might be past 54.2 version you were warning us about. But then, I would still take the more reliable version over the ability of programming.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> Yeah, problem is, they said they don't have any updates. This was just 10 days ago. And even if they did, it might be past 54.2 version you were warning us about. But then, I would still take the more reliable version over the ability of programming.


Ok. Good luck.


----------



## narb (Mar 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan, would you mind sending me the link for pz55?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

narb said:


> shawnsheridan, would you mind sending me the link for pz55?


55.x is TRIMMED and no good for FDL Coding. Are you wanting it to VO Code only?


----------

